# My Hairless Boy Krum (Can somebody tell me what color/type he is?)



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

His head is a bit darker than his body, it has a blue/purple looking tint to it and his body is pink. The pic isnt a very good one


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

If he has no whiskers and no fuzz on his body he is just plainly a hairless. The skin pigment basically is just that if he had hair, there would have been colored hairs there (would prob have been a hooded if he had fur). If he has curly whiskers and peach fuzz on his body then he is a double-rex.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for responding  He has curly whiskers and just a tiny amount of fuzz on his nose but nowhere else


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

Most people mistake double-rex for hairless. A true hairless has zero body hair including no whiskers. =) I have a double rex as well. His sister is a regular rex.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool thanx


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

black, agouti or mink capped double rex (hard to tell without the actual hair)...adorable is what he really is!!


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=varieties

this is a amazing site with all kinda of pics and info about rat colors and markings hope it helps


----------

